
Feinstein: CIA searched Intelligence Committee computers - antr
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/feinstein-cia-searched-intelligence-committee-computers/2014/03/11/982cbc2c-a923-11e3-8599-ce7295b6851c_story.html
======
CWuestefeld
See higher-ranked article at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7379236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7379236)

------
unclebucknasty
It is ironic and supreme turnabout that Feinstein is having issues with an
intelligence agency over, all things, Fourth Amendment violations.

But, this "article" is horrible. It makes allusions without providing details
and references a speech that was supposedly brave and important, yet quoutes
no supportive portions of it.

It's all meta: Someone feels this way about something and the other person
feels that. How about telling us more about the something?

